# Problem booting.  SIL0680 [SOLVED]

## Jamesman

Hello, I'm new to Gentoo and Linux in general.  I just successfully installed stage 3 on my Sony laptop and I can say that I'm officially hooked now.    :Very Happy: 

Now I'm trying to install Gentoo on my PC (duel booting with Windows).  The hard drive im trying to install Gentoo on is a 20gig IDE drive that sits on a Silicon Image PCI0680 Ultra ATA-133 controller.  The live CD boots, detects it and lists the drive as /dev/hde.  However when I boot my new kernel, I receive a message telling me that root cannot be found.  I've Googled myself to death over the last three days with no luck.  I've made sure the Sil drivers are compiled into the kernel (not modules) and I've also made sure that reiserfs support is in the kernel too.  I have the same problem with genkernel or if I make one manually.

I've been successful with other distributions before (Fedora, Debian, ect..) so I know my card is in good shape.  Below is some other useful information.  Thanks in advance for any help. 

```

livecd ~ # fdisk -l

Disk /dev/sda: 37.0 GB, 37016387072 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 4500 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1   *           1        4499    36138186    7  HPFS/NTFS

Disk /dev/hde: 20.0 GB, 20020396032 bytes

255 heads

, 63 sectors/track, 2434 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hde1   *           1          13      104391   83  Linux

/dev/hde2              14         263     2008125   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/hde3             264        2434    17438557+  83  Linux

Disk /dev/hdf: 20.0 GB, 20020396032 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 2434 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hdf1   *           1        2433    19543041    7  HPFS/NTFS

Disk /dev/hdg: 30.7 GB, 30758289408 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 3739 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hdg1   *           1        3739    30033486    7  HPFS/NTFS

```

```

livecd ~ # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8T800Pro Host Bridge

00:00.1 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8T800Pro Host Bridge

00:00.2 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8T800Pro Host Bridge

00:00.3 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8T800Pro Host Bridge

00:00.4 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8T800Pro Host Bridge

00:00.7 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8T800Pro Host Bridge

00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 PCI bridge [K8T800/K8T890 South]

00:07.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. IEEE 1394 Host Controller (rev 80)

00:08.0 RAID bus controller: Promise Technology, Inc. PDC20378 (FastTrak 378/SATA 378) (rev 02)

00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8001 Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 13)

00:0c.0 Mass storage controller: Silicon Image, Inc. PCI0680 Ultra ATA-133 Host Controller (rev 02)

00:0d.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 0a)

00:0d.1 Input device controller: Creative Labs SB Live! MIDI/Game Port (rev 0a)

00:0f.0 RAID bus controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VIA VT6420 SATA RAID Controller (rev 80)

00:0f.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)

00:10.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

00:10.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

00:10.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

00:10.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

00:10.4 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 86)

00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 ISA bridge [KT600/K8T800/K8T890 South]

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV40 [GeForce 6800 GT] (rev a1)

```

grub.conf

```

default 0

timeout 30

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.16

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/linux-2.6.16 root=/dev/hde3

```

fstab

```

/dev/hde1   /boot     ext3    defaults,noatime     1 2

/dev/hde2   none      swap    sw                   0 0

/dev/hde3   /         reiserfs    notail           0 1

none        /proc     proc    defaults             0 0

none        /dev/shm  tmpfs   nodev,nosuid,noexec  0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0    /mnt/cdrom    auto      noauto,user    0 0

```

dmesg livecd

```

Bootdata ok (command line is root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc dokeymap looptype=squashfs loop=/image.squashfs cdroot initrd=gentoo.igz vga=791 splash=silent,theme:livecd-2006.0 CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 quiet BOOT_IMAGE=gentoo )

Linux version 2.6.15-gentoo-r5 (root@poseidon) (gcc version 3.4.4 (Gentoo 3.4.4-r1, ssp-3.4.4-1.0, pie-8.7.8)) #1 SMP Wed Feb 22 17:51:15 UTC 2006

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e4000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000007ffb0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007ffb0000 - 000000007ffc0000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007ffc0000 - 000000007fff0000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007fff0000 - 0000000080000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ff780000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

ACPI: RSDP (v000 ACPIAM                                ) @ 0x00000000000fa7c0

ACPI: RSDT (v001 A M I  OEMRSDT  0x06000530 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x000000007ffb0000

ACPI: FADT (v001 A M I  OEMFACP  0x06000530 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x000000007ffb0200

ACPI: MADT (v001 A M I  OEMAPIC  0x06000530 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x000000007ffb0390

ACPI: OEMB (v001 A M I  OEMBIOS  0x06000530 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x000000007ffc0040

ACPI: DSDT (v001  A0036 A0036001 0x00000001 MSFT 0x0100000d) @ 0x0000000000000000

On node 0 totalpages: 515983

  DMA zone: 2981 pages, LIFO batch:0

  DMA32 zone: 513002 pages, LIFO batch:31

  Normal zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:0

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:0

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x808

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 15:15 APIC version 16

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x81] disabled)

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x01] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 1, version 3, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Setting APIC routing to flat

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 88000000 (gap: 80000000:7f780000)

Checking aperture...

CPU 0: aperture @ dc000000 size 64 MB

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc dokeymap looptype=squashfs loop=/image.squashfs cdroot initrd=gentoo.igz vga=791 splash=silent,theme:livecd-2006.0 CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 quiet BOOT_IMAGE=gentoo

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 131072 bytes)

time.c: Using 3.579545 MHz PM timer.

time.c: Detected 2202.913 MHz processor.

Speakup v-2.00 CVS: Wed Dec 21 14:36:03 EST 2005 : initialized

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

Memory: 2056568k/2096832k available (2524k kernel code, 39708k reserved, 724k data, 168k init)

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4413.13 BogoMIPS (lpj=2206568)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

Detected 12.516 MHz APIC timer.

Brought up 1 CPUs

time.c: Using PIT/TSC based timekeeping.

testing NMI watchdog ... OK.

checking if image is initramfs... it is

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: Using configuration type 1

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050902

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 *10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 13 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

agpgart: Detected AGP bridge 0

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xdc000000

PCI-DMA: Disabling IOMMU.

pnp: 00:07: ioport range 0x680-0x6ff has been reserved

pnp: 00:07: ioport range 0x290-0x297 has been reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: f9f00000-fbffffff

  PREFETCH window: e0000000-f8ffffff

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

IA32 emulation $Id: sys_ia32.c,v 1.32 2002/03/24 13:02:28 ak Exp $

Squashfs 2.2 (released 2005/07/03) (C) 2002-2005 Phillip Lougher

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block/inode numbers, no debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

Initializing Cryptographic API

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered

0000:00:10.4 EHCI: early BIOS handoff failed (BIOS bug ?)

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

initialized device: /dev/synth, node ( MAJOR 10, MINOR 25 )

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xe0000000, mapped to 0xffffc20000080000, using 3072k, total 262144k

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x16, linelength=2048, pages=1

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: Truecolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

vesafb: Mode is not VGA compatible

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

PNP: PS/2 controller doesn't have AUX irq; using default 12

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 0) is a 16550A

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 0) is a 16550A

00:0a: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

00:0b: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

VP_IDE: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:0f.1

GSI 16 sharing vector 0xA9 and IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0f.1[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:0f.1, from 255 to 0

VP_IDE: chipset revision 6

VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

VP_IDE: VIA vt8237 (rev 00) IDE UDMA133 controller on pci0000:00:0f.1

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xfc00-0xfc07, BIOS settings: hda:pio, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xfc08-0xfc0f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: Memorex 52MAXX 2452AJ, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: DVD-RW IDE1004, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hdc: ATAPI 40X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

hdd: ATAPI 40X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Freeing unused kernel memory: 168k freed

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

GSI 17 sharing vector 0xB1 and IRQ 17

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.4[C] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:10.4, from 5 to 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: irq 17, io mem 0xf9e00000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.3

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.0[A] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:10.0, from 11 to 1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: irq 17, io base 0x0000d800

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.1[A] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:10.1, from 11 to 1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: irq 17, io base 0x0000e000

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.2[B] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:10.2, from 10 to 1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: irq 17, io base 0x0000e400

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.3[B] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:10.3, from 10 to 1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: irq 17, io base 0x0000e800

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 2-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

ohci_hcd: 2005 April 22 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

sl811: driver sl811-hcd, 19 May 2005

ieee1394: Initialized config rom entry `ip1394'

ohci1394: $Rev: 1313 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

GSI 18 sharing vector 0xB9 and IRQ 18

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:07.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:07.0, from 11 to 2

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.0 (PCI): IRQ=[18]  MMIO=[f9600000-f96007ff]  Max Packet=[2048]

sbp2: $Rev: 1306 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ieee1394: sbp2: Driver forced to serialize I/O (serialize_io=1)

ieee1394: sbp2: Try serialize_io=0 for better performance

libata version 1.20 loaded.

sata_promise 0000:00:08.0: version 1.03

GSI 19 sharing vector 0xC1 and IRQ 19

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:08.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

sata_promise PATA port found

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xFFFFC20000074200 ctl 0xFFFFC20000074238 bmdma 0x0 irq 19

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xFFFFC20000074280 ctl 0xFFFFC200000742B8 bmdma 0x0 irq 19

ata3: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xFFFFC20000074300 ctl 0xFFFFC20000074338 bmdma 0x0 irq 19

input: Microsoft Microsoft 5-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM) as /class/input/input1

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Microsoft Microsoft 5-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM)] on usb-0000:00:10.0-2

ata1: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:346b 83:7f21 84:4003 85:3469 86:3c01 87:4003 88:407f

ata1: dev 0 ATA-6, max UDMA/133, 72297631 sectors: LBA48

ata1(0): applying bridge limits

ata1: dev 0 configured for UDMA/100

scsi0 : sata_promise

ata2: no device found (phy stat 00000000)

scsi1 : sata_promise

ATA: abnormal status 0x8 on port 0xFFFFC2000007431C

ata3: disabling port

scsi2 : sata_promise

  Vendor: ATA       Model: WDC WD360GD-00FN  Rev: 35.0

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

SCSI device sda: 72297631 512-byte hdwr sectors (37016 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sda: 72297631 512-byte hdwr sectors (37016 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 sda: sda1

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

sata_via 0000:00:0f.0: version 1.1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0f.0[B] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:0f.0, from 10 to 0

sata_via 0000:00:0f.0: routed to hard irq line 0

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xD400 ctl 0xD002 bmdma 0xC000 irq 16

ata5: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xC800 ctl 0xC402 bmdma 0xC008 irq 16

ata4: no device found (phy stat 00000000)

scsi3 : sata_via

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00e0180000b48ea4]

ata5: no device found (phy stat 00000000)

scsi4 : sata_via

device-mapper: 4.4.0-ioctl (2005-01-12) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

ReiserFS: sda: warning: sh-2021: reiserfs_fill_super: can not find reiserfs on sda

VFS: Can't find ext3 filesystem on dev sda.

VFS: Can't find an ext2 filesystem on dev sda.

SQUASHFS error: Can't find a SQUASHFS superblock on sda

FAT: invalid media value (0xb9)

VFS: Can't find a valid FAT filesystem on dev sda.

Unable to identify CD-ROM format.

UDF-fs: No partition found (1)

XFS: bad magic number

XFS: SB validate failed

ReiserFS: sda1: warning: sh-2021: reiserfs_fill_super: can not find reiserfs on sda1

VFS: Can't find ext3 filesystem on dev sda1.

VFS: Can't find an ext2 filesystem on dev sda1.

SQUASHFS error: Can't find a SQUASHFS superblock on sda1

FAT: bogus number of reserved sectors

VFS: Can't find a valid FAT filesystem on dev sda1.

Unable to identify CD-ROM format.

UDF-fs: No VRS found

XFS: bad magic number

XFS: SB validate failed

ReiserFS: hdc: warning: sh-2021: reiserfs_fill_super: can not find reiserfs on hdc

VFS: Can't find ext3 filesystem on dev hdc.

VFS: Can't find an ext2 filesystem on dev hdc.

SQUASHFS error: Can't find a SQUASHFS superblock on hdc

FAT: bogus number of reserved sectors

VFS: Can't find a valid FAT filesystem on dev hdc.

ISO 9660 Extensions: Microsoft Joliet Level 3

ISO 9660 Extensions: RRIP_1991A

eth1394: $Rev: 1312 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

eth1394: eth0: IEEE-1394 IPv4 over 1394 Ethernet (fw-host0)

cdrom: open failed.

parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.

parport0: PC-style at 0x378, irq 7 [PCSPP]

pnp: Device 00:06 disabled.

GSI 20 sharing vector 0xC9 and IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

eth1: Yukon Gigabit Ethernet 10/100/1000Base-T Adapter

      PrefPort:A  RlmtMode:Check Link State

SiI680: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:0c.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0c.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

SiI680: chipset revision 2

SiI680: BASE CLOCK == 133

SiI680: 100% native mode on irq 20

    ide2: MMIO-DMA , BIOS settings: hde:pio, hdf:pio

    ide3: MMIO-DMA , BIOS settings: hdg:pio, hdh:pio

Probing IDE interface ide2...

hde: WDC WD200BB-00DEA0, ATA DISK drive

hdf: ST320410A, ATA DISK drive

ide2 at 0xffffc200003b8080-0xffffc200003b8087,0xffffc200003b808a on irq 20

hde: max request size: 64KiB

hde: 39102336 sectors (20020 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=38792/16/63, UDMA(100)

hde: cache flushes not supported

 hde: hde1 hde2 hde3

hdf: max request size: 64KiB

hdf: 39102336 sectors (20020 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=38792/16/63, UDMA(100)

hdf: cache flushes not supported

 hdf: hdf1

Probing IDE interface ide3...

hdg: WDC WD307AA-00BAA0, ATA DISK drive

ide3 at 0xffffc200003b80c0-0xffffc200003b80c7,0xffffc200003b80ca on irq 20

hdg: max request size: 64KiB

hdg: 60074784 sectors (30758 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=59598/16/63, UDMA(66)

hdg: cache flushes not supported

 hdg: hdg1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

eth1: Yukon Gigabit Ethernet 10/100/1000Base-T Adapter

      PrefPort:A  RlmtMode:Check Link State

cdrom: open failed.

input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input2

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

pnp: Device 00:06 activated.

parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.

parport0: PC-style at 0x378, irq 7 [PCSPP]

fbsplash: console 0 using theme 'default'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 0

NET: Registered protocol family 10

lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth1: link is not ready

eth1: network connection up using port A

    speed:           100

    autonegotiation: yes

    duplex mode:     full

    flowctrl:        symmetric

    irq moderation:  disabled

    scatter-gather:  enabled

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth1: link becomes ready

eth1: no IPv6 routers present

ReiserFS: hde3: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hde3: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hde3: journal params: device hde3, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hde3: checking transaction log (hde3)

ReiserFS: hde3: Using r5 hash to sort names

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hde1, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

```

Last edited by Jamesman on Wed Jul 05, 2006 7:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cal22cal

I am still using lilo, try to add in your kernel parameter something like this

```

ide0=0x1f0,0x3f6,14  ide1=0x170,0x376,15 

```

Part of my lilo.conf booting from the onboard IDE (not the silicon image card)

```

image=/boot/A-6.17

        label = A-6.17

        root=/dev/hda3

        append="real_root=/dev/hda3 udev elevator=cfq pci=noacpi  ide0=0x1f0,0x3f6,14  ide1=0x170,0x376,15"

        initrd=/boot/initrd-A-6.17

        read-only

```

It shows up all the drives correctly.

----------

## Jamesman

No luck.  Same error message.

```

Root-NFS: No NFS server available, giving up.

VFS: Unable to mount root fs via NFS, trying floopy.

VFS: Insert root floopy and press ENTER

```

Any other ideas?

Thanks.

----------

## cal22cal

The problem for the SIL0680 is, it would not correctly map the drive letters when the

siimage driver is compiled into the kernel.

LiveCD load the driver as module, so everythings looks fine.

Double check this after booting the LiveCD then issue a lsmod command.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> lsmod | grep siimage
> 
> 

 

BTW, why don't you put the Gentoo HD in the on board IDE ?

If you have time to play around with your current setup.

Setup a initrd and put the siimage as module inside.

Since, you are dual booting with windows, I don't have any idea how to set it up in your system, though.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Jamesman

Thank you very much.  This solved my problem.  After I recompiled the drivers as modules everything came up in the correct order.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> BTW, why don't you put the Gentoo HD in the on board IDE ? 
> 
> 

 

Because my Windows OS is running off of a SATA drive thats connected to the motherboard.  My BIOS offers a mode called IDE mode using these 2 SATA channels.  These take the place of the two primary IDE channels.  These two SATA drives dont work in this mode if I plug anything into the primary IDE port.  Windows XP supports SATA without having to do this so Im thinking of reinstalling Windows so I can gain these resources back.

Thanks again,   :Smile: 

----------

